# Nets/Knicks Post- Game Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*








*vs*








*Date: Jan 19, 2007*
*Time: 7:30Pm*​ 
*Knicks:*


> New York plays three of its next five games at home as it tries to catch Toronto and New Jersey, which are tied atop the Atlantic Division and lead the Knicks by two games. The home games, though, won't be easy with matchups against Phoenix and Miami, which should have Shaquille O'Neal back from knee surgery. New York tied for the league's worst home mark last season at 15-26, but is 10-11 this season after starting 1-7 at MSG.


*Nets:*


> It has been a while since a Nets-Knicks game meant anything beyond local bragging rights. But with each team near the top of the Atlantic Division -- and being near the top there doesn't mean a winning record -- the game between the two Friday in New York has division implications. The roles are reversed from a historical perspective. For so many years, the Nets were down, trying to keep pace with the Knicks.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

Big Game.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

marbury's trying too hard....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

KNICKS LOSE BACK TO BACK! BY 1 POINT AGAIN


and they are heart breaking losses for sure.....this sucks man


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

GODDAMN IT! STUPID KNICKS! First loss with me actually watching the game. Ain't it funny that I just started to watch it when we went on that 4th quarter run. Every single time I turn the game on late they go and do that and still lose.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

I really hate the Nets. Like, a lot.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

knicks are most definately raising my stress levels...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*

We got served!!...again. Being a Knicks fan can be really stressful at times.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Ugh, this was a killer. This was the first game I've watched all year, due to the fact that I live in South Florida, and the night of the only Knick-Heat game so far this season I had prior commitments. Tonight I walked to a local bar a couple of miles away to see my Knicks play.

A couple of thoughts:

What happened to Eddy Curry? Holy ****, this guy improved. He's... He's... Jumping for rebounds! He's bending his knees and springing up in the air... Not for a Big Mac, but for a rebound! This guy is a new player from last year. He didn't have a great game tonight, but he has shown heart and a willingness to fight for rebounds and for position in the paint. Does he have room for improvement? Hell yeah, especially on the defensive end. He doesn't seem to wear down despite the amount of time he's playing. He's playing physical. He messed up on the last play, but I love the improvement I'm seeing from him. I saw him make a nice pass to David Lee (Which led to a Lee missed lay-up in traffic). He's becoming more aware. He's jumping to block and change shots. His work ethic isn't a problem anymore. I love what I saw. 

David Lee, despite not playing his best game, is a keeper. You need players like him on your team. He's a double-double guy, and an average defender. I love him. I can't believe we booed him when Isiah drafted him in 2005. 

Channing Frye had a good game. But when we drafted him, we drafted him for his shot-blocking and defensive ability. We drafted him to be an above-average defender and guy good for a block a game. The things we drafted him for are exactly what we need. A good interior defender. I like his offensive game, but I want him to turn into the good interior defender that we expected when we drafted him. I hope that he can turn into that as he matures more into the NBA game.

Why is Malik Rose playing when we have Renaldo Balkman, Channing Frye, and David Lee able to play power forward? Speaking of the B-Man, where was he? I want him on the court more than that bum Jeffries.

Speaking of Jeffries, he sucks. He looks like a 1st grader who just learned how to add going into a Calculus class on offense. And where's that defense? He's garbage.

I want Nate Robinson off this team. He's a bum. Erratic turnovers, stupid ballhogging moves, and a crappy defender. He contributed nothing. He hurt the team tonight.

Quentin Richardson had a few bad turnovers, but he's a good perimeter defender, and he is very good offensively. I like him as our starting forward. He regained his shooting touch from his Phoenix Suns days.

I want Crawford gone. He's garbage. He has the basketball IQ of a rock. He chucks stupid shots and missed horribly. He sucks on defense, and he's stupid on the offensive end. 

Marbury contributes a lot to the team without hogging the ball. He's putting up his points, dishing out a few assists, playing good defense, and he's doing it quietly. 

I can't stand the stupid turnovers this teamn commits. I can't stand the absolute disgusting interior defense. It makes my eyes bleed watching it. If I'm a big-man going up against the Knicks, I have a hard-on at the opportunity to smash the interior defense. It's horrific. Let's forget about this game and get ready to kill the Pacers tomorrow.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm merging this thread with the game thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Nets: Jan 19, 2007*



Truknicksfan said:


> Big Game.


Big loss and no one should be surprise. The Knicks have no one but themselves to blame, and losing to the Bobcats, Hawks and Celtics earlier on in the season will come back to bite us in the *** than this game can ever will.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

me being a nets fan, i really think we got a lucky win. It was a good game and good job by the knicks for coming back.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> me being a nets fan, i really think we got a lucky win. It was a good game and good job by the knicks for coming back.


Thanks for the sportmanship man. I hope when we see you guys later in the season it will still be some kind of division race so it will make for future good games.

Ok guys time for my rant and blow of some steam so heres the warning lol.
#1 and for-most. This may be one of the worst game I have ever seen Eddie Curry play. I mean im still sick to my stomach after watching it. He cost us the game from the opening tip to the last second. Lets start off with the first thing he did to lose this game for us. He kept getting offensive fouls and forceing the action. Second his fat rear end wasnt going for a rebound unless it came right in his hands. Third he couldnt defend a light post tonight. It was a joke watching him watch the nets make layup and not even try to alter there shooting. Fourth, is it possible for a NBA player thats been in the league for as many years as him and miss so many free throws. I mean airball after airball. Its so sad it makes me sick. Fifth, after he missed all these free throws, steph got us back in the game along with Lee and Q, and then eddy still manages to blow it by not getting the rebound on the last play of the game. He was in PERFECT, I REPEAT PERFECT postion for the board and the knicks WIN and just let the older nets player jump right OVER him and put back in the game winner.

Yes I know everyone has a bad game but, DAMN! If your not scoring do something else, and he didnt. Its a shame it really is.Is it just me or whenever we have a big game or we really need eddie he hurts us more then he helps us. Like I said there are bad games and then there is this were he single handly lost the game for us. HE even had a chance to make all his bad game go away with a simple rebound that was right to him and he failed to do it.

Anyway Im done.


**JUST IN***
Curry is a fat lard thats good for nothing.

Ok maybe I wasnt quite done.(Dont let currys 16 points and 11 boards fool you,if you watched the game you say how he played)


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*How could the Knicks LOSE to the Nets with Marbury & Curry in their lineup? The Nets strongest rebounder is their PG.* 

*Coach Isiah got OUT-COACHED by Coach Frank, throughout the entire game.* 

Isiah Thomas is scared to play his BENCH-Players together (*Nate, Crawford, Balkman, Lee, and Malik)* for 6 to 8 straight minutes of Playingtime (in either the 2nd or 3rd qtr.) which would have out played his last two teams (Wizards & Nets) inwhich he LOST by one point to each team. 
*Let the Bench-Players have FUN too.*

Coach Isiah Thomas CrunchTime Finishers of Marbury, Crawford, Q.Richardson, Lee, Frye, and Curry has out scored their oponents in the 4th quarter of the last three games. 
This is something to take into consideration and build on when you have a record of 17-24. 

*What happen to the Over the Back Call (for a Knick WIN)? 
Curry did not flop or even try to put on half an acting job, that is why no call was made.*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Thanks for the sportmanship man. I hope when we see you guys later in the season it will still be some kind of division race so it will make for future good games.
> 
> Ok guys time for my rant and blow of some steam so heres the warning lol.
> #1 and for-most. This may be one of the worst game I have ever seen Eddie Curry play. I mean im still sick to my stomach after watching it. He cost us the game from the opening tip to the last second. Lets start off with the first thing he did to lose this game for us. He kept getting offensive fouls and forceing the action. Second his fat rear end wasnt going for a rebound unless it came right in his hands. Third he couldnt defend a light post tonight. It was a joke watching him watch the nets make layup and not even try to alter there shooting. Fourth, is it possible for a NBA player thats been in the league for as many years as him and miss so many free throws. I mean airball after airball. Its so sad it makes me sick. Fifth, after he missed all these free throws, steph got us back in the game along with Lee and Q, and then eddy still manages to blow it by not getting the rebound on the last play of the game. He was in PERFECT, I REPEAT PERFECT postion for the board and the knicks WIN and just let the older nets player jump right OVER him and put back in the game winner.
> ...


You are scary when you are angry......


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Tru...*

Take a Valium, man. Curry wasn't great but the only really bad thing was his FT%. He would have been over 20 and 11. You take that every night. He missed several freebies late in the game and it hurt. I knew he was going to have trouble putting up the same points as usual. The Nets are a solid team at defending the post and Collins is a clever flopper. The Knicks are very close to being a good team but they have to learn how to win the close ones against good competition. Two games in a row that someone lost their man at the end and it cost us. Another game where we shot too soon at the end. Another game where a time out would have been nice. Overall, we are getting there but we are STILL very young and inexperienced at winning. Provided Marbury continues his great play, we are but one good guard away from being dynamite.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Curry wasn't great but the only really bad thing was his FT%.


The only bad thing? His defense was horrible. And the winning put back by the nets was currys ball(I watched the replay a million times) but he didnt box out, but was still in good postion for the rebound and just let someone else jump over him and put it back in.



> You are scary when you are angry......


Lol. And that was after my cool down period before I even allowed myself to get on the board.:lol:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> The only bad thing? His defense was horrible. And the winning put back by the nets was currys ball(I watched the replay a million times) but he didnt box out, but was still in good postion for the rebound and just let someone else jump over him and put it back in.
> 
> 
> Lol. And that was after my cool down period before I even allowed myself to get on the board.:lol:


i'm gonna have to disagree with you on curry boxing out.

he didn't even see cliff, he was going to box someone out in the other direction , which is why cliffy was able to jump over him like that 

if you are going to blame a player for a single play even though they had a decent game ...i suggest you look at whomever was the power forward on the floor ...either Fyre or lee, i'm not sure who.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree....*

I simply don't see how Curry is responsible for boxing out a guy running in from the corner. Same thing against Washington. It appeared that jeffries just left Butler to double or triple the driver. Bad stuff happens when people are scrambling. As far as Curry's defense...we already know he is no shotblocker but expecting him to guard moore 18 feet from the basket is asking a lot.It didn't appear he was much out of position otherwise. He wasn't stellar but he was pretty good. If the ball comes off the rim differently on the next to last shot, we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> but Robinson saved the Nets from an embarrassing loss when he leaped over Eddy Curry to tip in Vince Carter's miss.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...x0120,0,633810.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines



> The shot missed. The ball bounced. And 40-year-old Clifford Robinson reached his right hand over Eddy Curry for the game-winning tip with 2.8 seconds left.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...349jan20,0,6698589.story?coll=ny-knicks-print



> Curry, however, wasn't as good as the Knicks needed him to be. He struggled against strong post defense by Jason Collins, who was physical with him and fronted him throughout the game. *Curry had 14 points and 11 rebounds but missed seven of 13 free-throw attempts. He also failed to box out Robinson on the winning basket*.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...349jan20,0,6698589.story?coll=ny-knicks-print

But whatever, its over and we will move on. We got a win against the Pacers so that was a good bounce back win.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice win for you guys tonight. Much deserved after those other tough losses lately. 

If anyone wants to get a re-cap of the game, you can check my running gamelog over at www.bothteamsplayedhard.net


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> 1:39 - JO abuses Jerome once again in the post for a bucket. Jerome James comes back with a vengeance at JO on the other end. He puts up an airball.
> 
> 1:00 – JO drills a wide-open 15-footer while Jerome James stands stationary in the paint contemplating whether he’s going to get Mexican through room service later tonight or whether it’s going to be Ben and Jerry’s again. Pacers down 2 (79 –77).


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tru, you are right Curry failed to box out which cost us the game end of story. How many rebounds did he have in last nights victory against the Pacers? He had one damn rebound for the entire game. How pathetic is that? But, we still cover up for him and say oh..it's not Eddies fault.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kitty...*

Watch a replay. Robinson was not Cury's responsibility. He should have been boxed out on the perimeter by his man, if at all. To ***** about Curry's rebounding against the PACERS is a little weak, as well. The rest of the front court gets 30+ rebounds.....how many do you think were left for him to snag? Some of you guys will ***** about anything. Guy goes 10-12 with 26 pts....we win...and our guys dominate the glass and still you complain that HE didn't get enough of them. Was he supposed to take them from Lee and Qrich?


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

when they double, its not anyone's responsibility to box out a specific man. once they make the rotations, they need to box out the man nearest to them, which, like all box-outs, involve finding a man. he made his rotation, just thought he could catch the ball off the rim.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not sure who you are referring to...*

but under no circumstances was Curry responsible for Robinson, double or no. Curry was inside where he belonged. Robinson was on the perimeter and sprinted in. Someone..ANYONE... else should have boxed him. Tough play but a big guy is the LAST guy to leave unattended in that circumstance. The Knicks are doubling too early in the possession and creating a scramble situation with adequate time for the offense to make a play. The offense wins nearly every time under those circumstances.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

the reasons the double fails are because the rotations aren't made. 

no matter, curry is responsible for boxing out whomever challenges him, and because he never looked to box, he never saw robinson


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'll try to make this simple for you*

Once a player has turned his back to go after the ball, it is the resonsibility of the NEAREST player AT THE TIME THE BALL GOES UP to block out the opposing players nearest them. Since Robinson was on the run from 20 feet away and Curry was under the basket, that responsibility falls to some one other than Curry (since pretty much every player on that side of the court was closer to Robinson WHEN THE SHOT WENT UP). There was no rotation on that play because there was no pass to an open guy to rotate to..and there is ALWAYS an open guy on doubles. And since there is always an open man on a double, the rotation must always follow the ball. No pass, no rotation. Perhaps since you watched the play, you can tell me who should have rotated, since Cliffs guy left to double the driver. There was no one near him.....thats why he had a clear path. The ball bounces any other way and its a non starter. There was only one way he makes that play, and it happened. You will also see a bit of elbow used if you watch it in slowmo. Whatever......


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

we can put this all to bed now. just watched the replay on nba.com broadband and cliff robinson never left a 5 foot radius from the block. eddy curry just never bothered to find him b/c he was watching vince carter. he didnt even have to show, b/c quentin richardson did, yet still was able to get back to block out jefferson


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Curry, however, wasn't as good as the Knicks needed him to be. He struggled against strong post defense by Jason Collins, who was physical with him and fronted him throughout the game. Curry had 14 points and 11 rebounds but missed seven of 13 free-throw attempts. He also failed to box out Robinson on the winning basket.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basket...y-knicks-print

There was plenty more today, on how he fialed to box out, if you want me to post them too. New York Post had a nice little piece on Currys fialures in the Nets game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/basket...y-knicks-print
> 
> There was plenty more today, on how he fialed to box out, if you want me to post them too. New York Post had a nice little piece on Currys fialures in the Nets game.


Exactly, Curry admitted it was his fault, and Isiah said the same thing and even warn him prior to the possession that he better watch out for Robinson. He should have boxed him out! Once again Curry is too lazy to even grab a rebound he shouldn't have been in the game. Isiah was better off putting Cato in the damn game during that final possession.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I've since looked at the boxscores and the play by play and came to this conclusion . It was zeke's fault .

the nets had house the big 3 and cliffy on the court ...who out that 3 is curry supposed to guard ?

i guess cliffy , but its way out his comfort level and with no time for an off. possesion a defensive player should have been out there , prolly malik rose , not curry.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Your prob right grinch, but the point is it was currys rebound, he failed to grab it, and it cost us the game. But this is a moot point anyway cause we cant even beat a heat team without shaq or wade, so i doubt we could ever make a run at the divison anyway.


----------

